# Inital shock then Diet Change: A Place to Start?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like you are on the right track. I lot my KayCee to cancer back on May 25, 2008, a gastroinstestional stromal tumor, very rre in dogs (or humans I had jut started her and Honey on now grain food, Taste of the Wild. Pluse a doggy stew made of chicken, sweet potatoes, green beans, beef liver or vhicken gizzards, sometimes some spinahc. Or green squash. did it in crock pot and froze containers for 5 days.

A year after KayCee's death Honey had a mast cell tumor removed from her back leg. This was 3 years ago this lat May and so far, knock on weed, we having found any more cancer, jsut a couple of fatty tumors that we have biopsied every 3-4 months. She had been on grain free til she developed a kidney problme and had to go on that Science Diet KD. Now as much as I hate to, I give her half KD and half "real food".

Oh, she also gets benadryl every day to help try to prevent the spread of the histamines mast cell tumors give off--if she has one we do't know about. And i also give her a cranberry capsul every day and also a milk thistle for her liver. I take both of those also becaue of all the meds I hve to take for various health ailments. Good luck and praying for the bet for your "fur kid."


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Your absolute love for Derby made my heart smile.... It is rare in this world we live in...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry for you and your sweet Derby to go through this. You sound like you are doing everything possible. I like that you are giving mushrooms! I am a powerful believer in mushrooms and have been giving to myself and Lola as preventitive daily. It sounds like you are on the right track with Derby's care and diet. 

P.S. can I ask why you choose to cook her meat and vegetables instead of going raw??


----------



## Coffee Doggie (Aug 26, 2012)

newport said:


> So sorry for you and your sweet Derby to go through this. You sound like you are doing everything possible. I like that you are giving mushrooms! I am a powerful believer in mushrooms and have been giving to myself and Lola as preventitive daily. It sounds like you are on the right track with Derby's care and diet.
> 
> P.S. can I ask why you choose to cook her meat and vegetables instead of going raw??


We are back from the park, tired and happy.

Thank you. I swear I am going to go on this diet, I have learned so much. This was all new to me. Yes, yes, yes: i agree on the mushrooms - I know they are a key ingredient in the popular K9 Immunity Transfer Factor, but I liked that they sayt heir Superfood Immunity mix is made with organic, whole-food mushrooms that they grow here in the US.

Interestingly, Derby ate a home-made raw, mostly meat, diet before this diagnosis. For now I am concerned that, with no spleen, he is less equipped to fight off any contaminants, bacteria, parasites, or other problems. Like I said though, this is all so new to me that perhaps that is not a concern and I will learn more and go back to raw. What are your thoughts on feeding him raw with no spleen?

The histamine info is very interesting. I read somewhere that hemangiosarcoma is a mast cell cancer - perhaps the same apples here. More reading for me!

Once again, thank you. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Coffee Doggie said:


> We are back from the park, tired and happy.
> 
> Thank you. I swear I am going to go on this diet, I have learned so much. This was all new to me. Yes, yes, yes: i agree on the mushrooms - I know they are a key ingredient in the popular K9 Immunity Transfer Factor, but I liked that they sayt heir Superfood Immunity mix is made with organic, whole-food mushrooms that they grow here in the US.
> 
> ...


I understand your concern about the raw and his not being able to fight off bacteria etc right now. That maybe a good question for someone here who is more enlightened on that subject. I also use and give Lola the Transfer formula you do. It is wonderful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want to welcome you and Derby to this forum and thank you for sharing your info with us. I have no advice just sending healing vibes and prayers. Please stay with us and keep us posted how Derby is doing. Photos of sweet boy are welcomed. How old is he?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Might I suggest adding colostrum to his diet. 

Colostrum

Bovine Colostrum, The Forgotten Miracle

Heres a copy and paste from an article I have saved in Word. I have no idea how to post it here. 

"Here are some of the immune factors found in colostrum: 
_Lactoferrin:_ an iron-binding protein that supports antiviral, antibacterial and anti-inflammatory activity. In addition, lactoferrin is a potent antioxidant that inhibits the harmful effects of free radicals.

_Immunoglobulins_ _(IgA, IgD, IgE, IgG and IgM):_ Each of these performs a specific nutrient function. As a group, they neutralize toxins, fight viruses and bacteria and are a first line of defense against allergens.

_Proline-rich Polypeptide (PRP): _This natural substance helps regulate the thymus gland and studies have shown that it can help to nutritionally support an underactive immune system. 

_Oligopolysaccharides and Glycoconjugates_: These are saccharides that can bind to pathogens and prevent them from attaching to or entering the body’s intestinal mucus membranes. 

Independent medical studies show that colostrum contains natural substances that:



Regenerate and accelerate normal growth of aged or injured muscle, bone, cartilage, skin collagen and nerve tissue.
Help burn fat for fuel instead of muscle tissue in times of fasting.
Help build and retain lean muscle.
Help repair our body’s DNA and RNA.
Help balance and regulate blood sugar levels.
Help promote the healing of burns, surgeries, and cuts and mouth sores with topical application.
Help control infection and pain associated with gingivitis, sensitive teeth and dental work.
Help the immune system destroy many bacteria and other pathogens that have a negative effect on the gastrointestinal tract, including pathogenic yeast, campylobacter, E. coli, Helicobacter pylori, Listeria, Rotavirus, various strains of Streptococcus, Staphylococcus, Clostridium, Shigellosis and Salmonella.
I give Lincoln 2 caps twice daily and in a couple weeks I will wean him down to one capsule twice daily. Its best to give on an empty gut but with food is fine. I order the one specifically for humans (Bovine Colostrum) as the one that sold for pets is more expensive. Its all bovine colostrum its just not its labelled. I buy 360 capsules (400mg each) for $35.99 online.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I just started giving Lola the Colostrom by flyingbasset.com. It sounds so good!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Something helped my dog heal really well from his previous staph infection and I think it was the colostrum. I did look at the one you bought but I still thought the "human" version was cheaper and better bang for the buck. If you want the link PM me and I will give it to you.


----------



## Coffee Doggie (Aug 26, 2012)

I am definitely looking into the colostrum, thanks for the idea. We recently started giving him some raw goats milk as a treat, I think colostrum is one of the benefits, but I am going to look into it.

My Derby turns ten tomorrow . We think he deserves a steak, don't you?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday sweet boy. Sending you hugs and belly rubs. And yes, you deserve as many steaks as you can eat. And big hug to your people who love you so much. Sending prayers for many happy, good months together.


----------

